
Efficient Software - WoodenChair
http://inessential.com/2019/04/02/efficient_software
======
criddell
This is something I've thought about a lot since the first time I heard the
(probably not true) idea that if Google turned it's home page black, many tons
of CO2 would be kept out of the atmosphere.

I hope this story gets a little traction here because I'd love to hear what
others think.

